# [CLAVIER] Prompt, pas de caractère ' = ' (résolu)

## 209198

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Une petite présentation s'impose, voilà je suis étudiant et ai déjà touché à Linux auparavant (Ubuntu / Xubuntu), mes connaissances n'en sont pas très importantes.

Ces derniers temps j'ai décidé de m'y remettre un peu plus sérieusement pour mieux apprendre entre autre, c'est pourquoi la Gentoo m'a particulièrement intéressé (j'aurai de quoi être fier, pour ma pomme, si j'arrivais à installer/configurer cette distrib).

J'ai effectué quelques recherches sur le net et sur votre forum en vain, mon problème est assez pointilleux si je puis dire.

En effet, j'ai bien la doc officielle AMD64 (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1) sous les yeux, je l'ai suivi à la lettre et tout s'est très bien passé jusqu'à présent.

Je suis à l'étape "Exemple de code 1.5 : Entrer dans le nouvel environnement", il ne me reste qu'à écrire la ligne :

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Seulement je n'arrive tout simplement pas à écrire le signe ' = ' au prompt.

Quand il fallait modifier le fichier make.conf j'ai pu me débrouiller en coupant/collant des lignes ayant ce caractère...

Je suis un peu déboussolé là à cause de ce problème tout con :\ .

Si vous pourriez me dépanner vous en serez grandement remercié!

Edith piaf: Titre.Last edited by 209198 on Sun Nov 29, 2009 7:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Problème assez spéciale en effet. 

Et tu es bien sur qu'il n'y a que ce caractère là qui ne fonctionne pas ?

Quel est la disposition de ton clavier ? (qwerty, azerty, bepo...) ? 

T'es sur que ce n'est pas un problème matériel vis à vis de ton clavier ? (une saloperie de glisser en dessous de la touche ou ce genre de bêtise) ?

----------

## 209198

Hum à vrai dire je ne suis pas amusé à vérifier que tous les caractères que je peux taper normalement (ici sur ce post par exemple) fonctionnent au prompt de Gentoo.

Mon clavier est en azerty (UltraX Media Keyboard de Logitech pour plus de précision).

Non ce n'est pas un problème matériel vu que je n'ai -jamais- eu de soucis quelconque avec mon clavier, je peux très bien taper le "égal" ici : = .

J'ai pensé il y a quelques minutes que ça ai pu provenir du choix du clavier au début de l'install, mais bon je me suis dit qu'il ne doit pas vraiment y avoir une grande différence entre le choix 1:azerty et le choix 16:français  :Confused:  ....

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur Gentoo et le forum Fr   :Smile: 

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec le choix 16 mais je n'ai jamais essayé le 1 à vrai dire - sinon si c'est juste un pb de keymap pour la console vérifie ce que tu as dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps (hors et dans le chroot) et ajuste au besoin. Puis tu relances le deamon et ça devrait rouler. 

Si c'est avec X le pb - mais je ne pense pas car c'est pas ce genre de touche qui est affectée dans ce cas - c'est dans les politiques de Hal qu'il faut ajuster en fonction de l'utilisation des drivers evdev (il me semble qu'il y a une cmdline genre hal-keymap-setup ou qqch dans ce goût-là) mais tout cela est expliqué sur le forum en N exemplaires si tu fais une recherche   :Wink: 

PS:/ peux-tu avoir la gentillesse de modifier le titre de ton premier message via le bouton "Editer" afin de respecter nos conventions (cf. point 3/3) ? par avance merci ^^

----------

## 209198

Yups pour le titre   :Rolling Eyes:   ...

J'ai arrêté l'installation (oui j'étais sur machine virtuelle quand même, pour une première install de Gentoo   :Laughing:   ... ) car ce petit bloquage m'a bien mit en boule!

Je recommenrai du coup plus tard, avec le choix 1 (si j'ai bien le pris le 16 au début) et je verrai de quoi il en retourne.

@boozoo

De mémoire me semble avoir touché, pendant le processus d'installation, à ce fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps et avoir inscrit "fr" en lieu et place de "us"   :Confused: 

Hum je m'en vais essuyer quelque recherches alors.

----------

## man in the hill

loadkeys fr  pour charger la map fr car des fois le choix du clavier n'est pas prit en compte au boot ...

----------

## 209198

Ah  :Razz:  !

Quelque chose de positif enfin, j'aperçois le bout du tunnel!

Merci beaucoup man in the hill, c'est à n'y rien comprendre, 2 démarches et 2 fois non prise en compte du choix.

Je profite de mon post pour rebondir sur un petit détail, mon wifi, j'ai un ping très long, anormalement long.

iwconfig m'affiche un rate=1M , déjà sur Ubuntu/Xubuntu j'avais le même problème et je devais rajouter à /etc/rc.local ces deux commandes : 

ifconfig wlan0 up ; iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M.

Là j'ai simplement tapé iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M, un autre iwconfig me donne toujours rate=1M.

Je tape /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart (oui eth0 car je n'ai rien qui ressemble à du wifi quand je tab-tab /etc/init.d/, pas l'ombre d'un wlan0 ou ra0   :Confused:   ) et là iwconfig m'affiche bien rate=54M.

Je vous avoue que je n'ai pas vraiment su quoi chercher là, wifi lent, wifi bridé ... ?

Je n'ai pas spécialement envie de me taper des dl à 10ko/s au lieu de 1M/s .

Par avance encore merci   :Smile:  .

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Tu peux continuer ta lecture de 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ? après les explications sur le titre:

 *Quote:*   

> Ne postez qu'une question par thread !

 

Donc crée un autre thread pour une autre question qui n'a rien à voir et posée dans un thread marqué "résolu"  :Wink: 

----------

## 209198

Hum mea culpa   :Rolling Eyes:  , au vu des quelques posts que j'ai pu voir me suis dit que [...].

Je vais plutôt essayer de voir ça tout seul, doit bien y avoir une solution, ça m'apprendra   :Twisted Evil:  .

Merci à tous.

----------

